# Oh noes! My new MTS-01s have a problem



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Just got the MTS-01s today and I gotta say, good looking speakers. If people want to call them old fashion, ok, then maybe I'm old fashion. I like the look.

Unfortunately, I can't do a full listening test as the right one has a problematic woofer ><. Something is rubbing in there, making a bit of a scratching noise. I suspect it is the voice coil rubbing against the magnet. Regardless, it leads to kind of a scratchy buzz sound on bass notes.

I will say that inspite of that, the imaging still seems good, which says something. I suspect it is goign to be awesome once this is fixed.

I guess now I'll get to see if their support is as good as their designs.

Just sucks when you get a new toy and there's a problem because you want to play NOW. :gah:


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear one of your woofers was damaged in shipping. Please contact us in Tech Support ([email protected]) and we'll help you troubleshoot to determine which driver(s) are affected. We'll either ship you new drivers or exchange for another loudspeaker. Thank you.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I'm hoping a driver replacement will take care of it, much less effort, and less cost for you of course. I'll record the sound it's making and fire off an e-mail with a link to it a little bit. It seems to be only the lower woofer on the right speaker. The upper woofer seems fine. However I'll e-mail the recording and details to the tech people and let them make the determination as to how to proceed.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

We have your note and recording in Tech Support. My guess is the motor was knocked out of alignment by rough handling and the VC is rubbing in the gap. We are arranging to ship you a replacement woofer along with instructions. Replacing the woofer is very easy - a few minutes with a screw-driver. 

After replacing the damaged woof, please make sure all the other drivers sound/perform normally. Break in the speakers with normal source material at moderate volumes and then give them a serious listen with some reference material.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Will do.

UPS again doing nothing to endear themselves to me . You'd think "handle with care" was fairly self explanatory and easy to follow. However, given the condition of some of the Dell boxes we've received, I guess I should be happy they didn't drop-kick it .


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I should add that this post wasn't intended as a shot against SVS. I'm just disappointed that I have a new toy and can't play with them, so I do what many of us do in that situation: I cry and look for sympathy. I wanna play NOW!!! /pout


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I despise UPS They dont care about damage caused to your belongings at all. Ive had several shipments damaged by them due to mishandling and it takes forever to process a claim. SVS packages their stuff really well so I can only imagine how rough UPS was to your speaker to damage it.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I'll have to post a picture, there were massive gashes in the outer boxes. The inner ones were fine, but the fact that there was such damage to the outer ones implies that these things were based around.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

What can brown do for you? They can beat up your stuff!

Here's some shots of the boxes I took when they came. This was before I unboxed them. I took these on my cell after the speakers came just in case there was a problem and I had to go after UPS about it.




























I want to ask them "What part of 'handle with care' was so unclear to you?"


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Those bastages! 

Did you get the new woofer yet? We turned that request around pronto so you can play with your new toys!


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

No I'm in Arizona so it takes a week to get here if shipped ground. Last update was it left Hodgkins, IN which means it is currently on a train to Phoenix. That should arrive Wednesday, I should have it Thursday. I'll then have a couple days to play before I leave on vacation .


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Sycraft said:


> No I'm in Arizona so it takes a week to get here if shipped ground. Last update was it left Hodgkins, IN which means it is currently on a train to Phoenix. That should arrive Wednesday, I should have it Thursday. I'll then have a couple days to play before I leave on vacation .


cool - let us know how the install goes and how it sounds.


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

Ed,

Got the woofer today and installed it. The install was uncomplicated, though I would say the wires inside could do to have a bit more slack (I understand there are good reasons not to want excess though). The speakers are now operating flawlessly, a term that I use a little more literally here than usual.

I am working on a full review that I'll post here but the short version is that I'm not returning the MTS-01s.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Sycraft said:


> Ed,
> 
> Got the woofer today and installed it. The install was uncomplicated, though I would say the wires inside could do to have a bit more slack (I understand there are good reasons not to want excess though). The speakers are now operating flawlessly, a term that I use a little more literally here than usual.
> 
> I am working on a full review that I'll post here but the short version is that I'm not returning the MTS-01s.


Glad the swap-out went well. Yes, we do try to prevent lead slack on the drivers to prevent wire slap/buzzing. 

Looking forward to your impressions of the speakers - thanks for taking the time to review them.


----------

